# Government's own Research Shows E-cigs Not a Gateway to Smoking



## Alex (27/11/14)

*Government's own Research Shows E-cigs Not a Gateway to Smoking*






by A.B. Sanderson 26 Nov 2014, 9:29 AM PDT 40 post a comment
*A report by the ONS shows that e-cigarettes are almost entirely used by people who are trying to give up smoking. Only one in 700 people who regularly ‘vape’ were not smokers previously, the research found.*
The popularity of e-cigarettes has continued to rise while the number of smokers has been falling, leading many to conclude that there is a link.

But some people have complained about the products, saying that they ‘normalise smoking’ or could be a ‘gateway’, fears which Penny Woods, the chief executive of the British Lung Foundation, says the report should “alleviate”.

David Atherton, Chairman of Freedom2Choose, told _Breitbart London_:

“Despite the propaganda and spin from the anti smokers, it is good to see that independent research has backed up the anecdotal knowledge that electronic cigarettes are not a gateway to tobacco.”

He added that the research by the Office of National Statistics was “not unique as other studies have confirmed the particularly low take up amongst non smokers.”

In a swipe at those protesting against e-cigarettes, he said that “If the health lobby are so keen to reduce the harm of smoking then electronic cigarettes which have a quit rate of 20 percent after one year as opposed to using the Pharmaceutical industry’s nicotine patches, gum and drugs at 5 percent, then ‘vaping’ must be encouraged as much as possible.”

“The government should never ban vaping indoors and private enterprise should also embrace electronic cigarettes too.”

He added that “‘second hand smoke’ is almost certainly harmless” and said “most view smoking electronic cigarettes as dangerous as drinking a cup of coffee.”

The study found that around 20 percent of consumers used e-cigarettes because they viewed them as “less harmful” than actual tobacco.

UKIP MEP Paul Nuttall said the report made “welcome” reading, adding, "I have always maintained that they are a useful aid for helping smokers quit and could save thousands of lives a year. I am glad that these figures seem to back this up and I think that when the figures for this year emerge they will further confirm this.”

"The number of adults who smoke has fallen to 19 percent, with fewer taking it up and more quitting. That is great news and if e-cigs are helping that more healthy situation it should be welcomed," he said.

These figures also back up a survey conducted by Action on Smoking and Health (ASH), a ‘health charity’ which is determined to stop any tobacco products being used and wants e-cigarettes to be regulated.

But in a statement from the Chief Executive Deborah Arnott, nothing was mentioned about the positive benefits which these products may have played in cutting down the numbers smoking.

Instead, she said that “the Government’s tobacco control plan is on track.”

The World Health Organisation has called for tighter controls on e-cigarettes and from 2016, the Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency is expected to license e-cigarettes as a medicine in the UK.

Following this survey, campaign groups and manufactures may well be questioning the sense of the legislation which may well reverse the healthy trend seen by the number of smokers quitting or cutting down.

source: available here

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (27/11/14)

One of the comments

"
Bill Godshall •  7 hours ago 
The growing mountain of scientific and empirical evidence has found that e-cigarettes (aka vapor products):
- are 99% (+/-1%) less hazardous than cigarettes, 
- have never been known to cause any disease,
- are virtually all (i.e. >99%) consumed by smokers and by exsmokers who switched to vaping, 
- have replaced about 3 Billion packs of cigarettes worldwide in the past seven years, 
- have helped several million smokers quit smoking, and have helped millions more sharply reduce their cigarette consumption,
- are more effective than FDA/MHRA approved nicotine gums, lozenges and patches
for smoking cessation (which have a 95% failure rate), 
- pose fewer risks than FDA/MHRA approved Verenicline (Chantix/Champix),
- have never been found to create daily dependence in any nonsmoker (youth or adult), 
- have never been found to be a gateway to cigarette smoking for anyone, 
- emit trace levels of nontoxic aerosol that poses no harm to nonusers,
- have never poisoned any human, and
- have further denormalized cigarette smoking (as youth and adult smoking rates and cigarette consumption have declined every year since 2007 when vapor sales began to skyrocket).

Millions more smokers would have switched to far less hazardous vaping if the WHO, UK MHRA and Health Dept, US FDA and other DHHS agencies, many other government health agencies worldwide, and many Big Pharma shills hadn't repeated false and misleading fear mongering claims about e-cigs and/or hadn't banned e-cig sales during the past five years.

Smokers and vapers (and the public) have a human right to truthful information about e-cigs, and to legal and affordable access to these lifesaving products.

Consistently, government health agencies have an ethical duty to truthfully inform smokers and vapers (and the public) that e-cigs are far less hazardous alternatives to cigarettes, and to keep then legal and affordable.

Its now time for e-cigarette prohibitionists and propagandists to be held legally and professionally accountable for their gross public health malpractice?

Bill Godshall
Executive Director
Smokefree Pennsylvania
1926 Monongahela Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15218
412-351-5880
BillGodshall@verizon.net"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

